# How do I buy and make asparagus?



## Shaheen (May 22, 2006)

Asparagus is now available in the market readily. I want to know how I should go about choosing the right type. I have never eaten them so I don't know what it tastes like. Also tell me simple ways of cooking it to begin with. Thanks


----------



## rickell (May 22, 2006)

Shaheen said:
			
		

> Asparagus is now available in the market readily. I want to know how I should go about choosing the right type. I have never eaten them so I don't know what it tastes like. Also tell me simple ways of cooking it to begin with. Thanks


 
YOUR MISSING OUT LOVE ASPARAGUS.   I PREFER TO BUY THIN ASPARAGUS
ABOUT AS THINK AS A PENCIL.   IF THEY ARE THICKER PEEL THE BOTTOMS
A BIT, THEY WILL BE STRINGY IF NOT.   
MY FAVORITE WAY IS FEW SPLASHES OF OLIVE OIL, SALT PEPPER AND 
GRILL THEM.  YUM,    
OR PUT THEM ON A COOKIE SHT WITH MELTED BUTTER AND A BIT OF LEMON
JUICE AND ROAST THEM.


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2006)

The most readily available here is the green asparagus.  Look for firm stalks with tight buds at the top.  The thick or pencil thin versions are equally good.

Grasp an individual stalk at both ends and bend it until it breaks.  They will break where the stalks starts to become tough.  Repeat with the remainder of the stalks.  

Alternatively, you can cut off about a half inch from the bottoms of the stalks and use a vegetable peeler to take off the tough outer layer from the bottom third of the stalks and proceed.

Rinse in cold water and steam or roast them.  To roast, toss with olive oil and place in a 400F oven until they reach the tenderness you desire.


----------



## Swann (May 22, 2006)

I buy either thin or thick.... depends what is available. When I bring them home I stand the asparagus in a tall pot of water to rehydrate in the refrig. Leave them all day or over night. The thin ones I trim the boittoms and cook in a pan with a small bit of water for 3 min. THe fat ones I trim and peel the bottom third and boil in a pan for 4 min. I like them crisp tender. I have roasted asparagas but seems like I always over cook.


----------



## Robo410 (May 22, 2006)

they are delicious fully cooked and dressed, or lightly seasoned
they are good in a stir fry or soup
they are good lightly cooked so still slightly crunchy and dipped in sauces, eaten with the fingers
leftover cooked asparagus is great sered cold in a salad


----------



## gym30 (May 22, 2006)

*To give you some ideas we suggest:*

_As  a starter,*  Asparagus Mousse sauce hollandaise*_*.*  
The  asparagus is a bud called "turion" resulting from an  underground stem. 
There  are 3 types of asparagus: the white ones, violets and the green ones.  
 
The  white ones are cultivated safe from the light (they are tender but are less  tasted).
The  violets are exposed to the light at the end of the growth and change of color. They have a fruity  savour.
The  green asparaguses are most common and are gathered when they measure  approximately 15  cm. 
 
The  asparagus is very good for health.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

My fave veggie on the planet! Rinse them, bend them back to where they snap, and discard the snapped off part. Roasted is the best with a little evoo, s & P - or steam them, add S&P, a little lemon juice and butter and or fresh grated Parm.


----------



## vyapti (May 22, 2006)

I got some fresh asparagus this weekend.  It's not readilly available here and I really miss it.  I either steam it, wrap it in foil with some olive oil, white wine, thyme and garlic and bake it, or use it in stir fry or spaghetti.  When cooked, it should be tender, but still firm.  If you overcook it, it gets mushy. 

When I have enough, I reserve the bottom inch (the portion you snap off) and save them for vegetable stock, along with spinach, carrots and whatever else I have.  Veggie stock is a great way to use up veggies about to go bad, discarded chunks (broccoli stalk), or peelings.


----------



## IcyMist (May 22, 2006)

Oh yummo, I think I got advice here about asparagus too.  I had never had fresh, so didn't know what I was missing.  I now only cook fresh.  The way I was told was to add asparagus to seasoned boiling water for about 3 minutes.  Pull them out and try and not eat them before you put them on the plate.


----------



## gym30 (May 22, 2006)

If you want my *Asparagus Mousse sauce hollandaise* recipe: take a look
*For 4 persons*​- 1 kg of green asparaguses
- 4 tablespoons fresh cream
- 4 eggs
- Salt and pepper
 
Sauce hollandaise :
- 60 g butter
- 1 egg yolk
- 1 lemon
- ½  teaspoon vinegar 
- Salt and white pepper
 
Prepare asparagus :
-          Break ends
-          Peel them
 
Place asparagus in boiling water and cook 10 to 15 min according to their size.
Preheat the oven at 180°C for 15 min with a bain-marie.
 
Drain asparaguses.
 
Cut asparagus tips and mix feet.
Filter asparagus puree.
 
Add fresh cream.
Add eggs, salt and pepper and distribute in ramequins.
 
Charge with middle height with the bain-marie at 180°C during 25 min. (ensure that it is well cooked by inserting the blade of a knife, it must itself arise clear, if not give to cook a little longer.).
Prepare sauce :
- pour egg yolk in a pan with 1 tablespoon of water, vinegar, salt and pepper. Prepare a bain-marie.
- stir until the sauce thickens, add little cold pieces of butter, out of bain-marie, sprinkle with a little of lemon juice while continuing to mix.


----------



## Ishbel (May 22, 2006)

It is now the English asparagus season (ours comes a couple of weeks later) - I love it just steamed or boiled and with a melted butter a 'hot' dish - or cooked, drained and cooled and then served with an hollandaise sauce.  Or cooked on a ridged pan, drizzled with a little EVOO and freshly flaked parmesan cheese.


----------



## Haggis (May 22, 2006)

I ALSO REALLY LOVE CAPITALS!!!

Oh another note, grilled or steamed asparagus (grilled is better in this case) with anchovy butter is fantastic. Just mix some softened butter with some finely chopped anchovy fillets (the fillets in oil are better for this), some crushed garlic, finely chopped parsley and some lemon juice. Mix the butter ingredients together, form into a log then place back in the fridge. After you have cooked the asparagus, place on a serving dish, put a slice or two of the butter on it and pop it under the griller for just a second.


Alternatively you could saute some eschalots, garlic, finely chopped red chilli and anchovies until the onion and garlic has softened (but not coloured) and the anchovies have melted. Throw in a bit of lemon zest as well and maybe some shaved parmesan once the asparagus and sauce have been combined.

Oh and lots and lots of black pepper for each of the above.


----------



## mish (May 22, 2006)

Haggis said:
			
		

> I ALSO REALLY LOVE CAPITALS!!!


 
Not to mention large & COLORFUL fonts.


----------



## IcyMist (May 22, 2006)

AND DON'T FORGET THE BIG HEADS​ 
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=1475&stc=1&d=1148341131

ahhh phooey, what am I doing wrong?​


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2006)

We have a nice asparagus patch, which we just quit picking May 15th. We got about 6 weeks out of it.
I put a couple tablespoons each of butter and olive oil into a sautee pan. Add the prepared (as mentioned above) asparagus, and sautee for a few minutes. Salt & pepper well, squeeze fresh lemon juice over the top, reduce heat, cover, and let steam to desired tenderness. 
We like this better than any other method we've tried.

Asparagus tips are great in any Alfredo. When I'm fixing that, I just toss them in with the pasta for the last minute or so of cooking.

You can save the tough stems in a bag in the freezer for cream of asparagus soup later.


----------



## cara (May 23, 2006)

we had asparagus yesterday and it was delicous...
I don't need much with it, just cook it with some salt, sugar and butter and serve with melted butter.. 
this could be all for me... 
but we had some potatoes with it and Frank his Sauce hollandaise...
You can also serve it with ham... or make a gratin.. or.. or... or...
sooooo much is possible...

have a german Recipesite with lots of ideas...


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> We have a nice asparagus patch, which we just quit picking May 15th. We got about 6 weeks out of it.
> I put a couple tablespoons each of butter and olive oil into a sautee pan. Add the prepared (as mentioned above) asparagus, and sautee for a few minutes. Salt & pepper well, squeeze fresh lemon juice over the top, reduce heat, cover, and let steam to desired tenderness.
> We like this better than any other method we've tried.
> 
> ...


 
Lucky you, Constance to have fresh 'sparagus.  I agree they're great in a fet alfredo dish.  Thanks for the tip on freezing the tough stems for soup.  Love cream of 'sparagus soup or tossed in a salad.

Have lotsa 'sparaus recipes, if you're interested after you give it a try.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

gym30 said:
			
		

> If you want my *Asparagus Mousse sauce hollandaise* recipe: take a look
> 
> *For 4 persons*​
> - 1 kg of green asparaguses
> ...


 
Welcome to DC, gym.
The asparagus mousse & Hollandaise has peeked my curiosity. Will save this one to give it a try. Perhaps good with fish/salmon? Question re - mix the feet? Thank you.


----------



## gym30 (May 23, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> Welcome to DC, gym.
> The asparagus mousse & Hollandaise has peeked my curiosity. Will save this one to give it a try. Perhaps good with fish/salmon? Question re - mix the feet? Thank you.



With Fish/salmon. it is a great idea. What do you mean by re-mix the feet?


----------



## Haggis (May 23, 2006)

> Place asparagus in boiling water and cook 10 to 15 min according to their size.



This seems like a fairly excessive length of time to cook asparagus.

In a dish such as the mousse I would be far more inclined to steam the asparagus, preserving as much flavour and colour as possible. Boiling for that length of time (or really any length of time) will cause a lot more flavour and colour loss than steaming.


----------



## mish (May 23, 2006)

I was asking about the part of the recipe that says:

Cut asparagus tips and _mix feet_.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cara (May 24, 2006)

I think, the ymean the rest of the asparagus, everything except for the tips...

btw: I always cook the white asparagus for at least 20min...


----------



## corazon (May 24, 2006)

I posted a recipe not too long ago for asparagus pasta with an orange basil sauce. Let me see if I can find it. We like our asparagus steamed with a cheddar cheese sauce over it.
Here it is http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/tnt-farfalle-with-asparagus-orange-and-basil-sauce-18268.html?highlight=asparagus+basil+farfalle I also posted a picture of it when I made it with tortellini, it's in the cooking photo section.


----------



## Run_Out (May 24, 2006)

I use a little evoo, butter, salt/pepper and grill them. What a terat...

later


----------



## ella/TO (May 24, 2006)

I snap off the ends, then pare part way down from the top. Soak them in cold water for about 1/2 hour. Drain them, then mix them in some butter and/or evoo and roast them at 350F for about 10 min. Then add some grated parmesan,the good kind, and let them roast for another few minutes until cheese is slightly browned....quite deelish!!!!


----------

